
Schneier on Security: Online Credit/Debit Card Security Failure - kunley
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/02/online_creditde.html
======
dhume
From the paper: "In any case, security economics teaches that you’re unlikely
to get a secure system if Alice guards it while Bob pays the cost of failure."

This problem is nothing new. All that changes with 3DS is that Carol pays
instead of Bob.

------
adg001
Article already appeared in <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1077656>

